# Beretta Cheeta model 86



## Duke63 (Nov 12, 2017)

Can someone tell me the value of my Beretta 380 Cheeta model 86 tip barrel. I'm clearing out my safe and don't have a clue what it is worth. I have the box and all paper work it came with. It was shot very little and is in great condition. I've read they are hard to come by. Any help would be appreciated. thanks in advance


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Get yourself a copy of _The Standard Catalog of Firearms_, at: https://www.gundigeststore.com/2017-standard-catalog-of-firearms-27th-edition?utm_source=gundigest.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=gd-cgb-bl-151202-gun-values
Or check the value on-line at: https://gundigest.com/firearmvalues#app
Or search through the on-line listings at GunBroker, at: http://www.gunbroker.com/


----------



## Duke63 (Nov 12, 2017)

. I didn't want to spend $30.00 for a book to find the price of "one" handgun. I looked on Gun broker and other sites but none were listed. Thanks for trying to help Steve. I'll keep searching.


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

Duke63 said:


> I looked on Gun broker and other sites but none were listed. Thanks for trying to help Steve. I'll keep searching.


http://www.gunbroker.com/item/718313346

http://www.gunbroker.com/item/711732214

http://www.gunbroker.com/item/705028258

http://www.gunbroker.com/item/704585225

http://www.gunbroker.com/item/702880565


----------



## pmckinleysr (Aug 4, 2017)

If you have not sold it I would be very interested in connecting to you.


----------

